# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Gleichgesinnte aus Raum HH/Norderstedt

## Steve-O

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde,
Da Ich meine Freundin , Freunde und Bekannte bedauerlicherweise nicht zum Windsurfen bewegen kann,
Mu ich gerade in den Schlechtwettermonaten meistens alleine meinem geliebtem Hobby nachgehen.
Das ist auf Dauer ernchternd und in anbetracht der Spritpreise auch nicht gerade billig.
Daher suche ich Gleichgesinnte mit denen mann zusammen aufs Wasser gehen kann und sich die Fahrt zum Spot teilt.
Da ich noch nicht zu den Cracks gehre, sind Flachwasserreviere wie z.b Wulfener Hals bevorzugt.
Wenn es euch hnlich geht, einfach melden.
Grsse aus Norderstedt.
Steve-O

----------


## hbfoto

Hallo Steve-o,

Das kenn ich, keiner hrt mehr zu ab dem Wort "Wind" und dann stehst man da mit seinen Geschichten  :Happy: 
Spritsparen ist ne Supersache und gemeinsam lernen und austauscehn finde ich auch richtig gut. Gerade heute morgen htte ich jemanden gebraucht der mich mit in den Bus zerrt und sagt ist doch nicht so kalt. Ich finde es auch schwierig jemanden mit hnlichen Level zu finden, entweder sind sie ewig besser oder halt noch im Dmpelmodus. Ich bin gerne dabei. Fahre meistens nach Gold, Struukamp, Meldorf oder Pelzerhaken - Wulfen finde ich nicht so gut dafr gibts Stehreviere mit mehr Platz und besseren Bedingungen. Knnen ja mal schnacken, arbeite Nhe Norderstedt  :Happy: 

bis dann

Holger

----------


## Steve-O

Hallo Holger,
erstmal beruhigend das es mir nicht alleine so ergeht.
Wie Du schon sagtest , gestern war mal wieder so ein Tag. Megawind und mal wieder keine Begleitung in Sicht.
Alleine schon die Vorstellung die Strecke nach Fehmarn wieder alleine abzureien hat mich davon abgehalten loszufahren , obwohl das Material vom letzter Woche in Meldorf noch im Bus Lag.

Mit den Revieren wird man sich schon einig , obwohl ich Wulfen persnlich schon cool finde.
Gerade wenn man bers Wochenende bleibt.Bin aber auch anderen Revieren nicht abgeneigt und offen 
fr Neues.

Werde mich mal per email bei Dir melden , und dann hoffentlich bis bald.
Gru Steve-O

----------


## hbfoto

Ich war letztes Wochenende auch in Meldorf ist ja lustig. 
Da war das Problem das ich zu lange morgens gezgert hatte und als ich dann da war und auf die Nordsee wollte, das Wasser weg war  :Happy:  Wenn ich mir die Bilder bei Stehsegelrevue angucke und sehe was ich gestern verpasst habe, dann rger ich mich schon. Egal, lass mal mailen und dann schauen wir mal. Ich wollte vielleicht Freitag los bevor die 3 Grenze unterschritten wird brrrr.

Gru

Holger

----------


## nielsphil

Moin!
Mir geht es nicht anders, komme aus Henstedt-Ulzburg.
Wegen meines Alters (16) bin ich auf Mitfahrgelegenheiten angewiesen.
Ansonsten komme ich leider nur whrend der Ferien fters mal zu surfe.  :Frown: 
Habt ihr schon zusammen etwas gestartet bisher?
Wre schn was zu hren!

Gruss Niels

----------


## Surf-Max

Ich kann gern mal jemanden mitnehmen, aber ich hab in der kalten Jahreszeit null Bock. Zu alt fr die Klte ... In der wrmereen Jahreszeit knnt ihr mich gern mal anhauen. Nach Fehmarn fahre ich sehr gern bei West (Pttsee), aber ich kann jemanden in Wulfen oder Orth / Gold absetzen. Meldet euch halt!

Gre
Max

----------


## hamburger jung

ahoi steve-o!
ich komme aus schnelsen und meine bevorzugten reviere sind ebenfalls wulfen uns meldorf. lass uns gerne zusammentun, bin zwar momentan autolos, habe aber zugriff auf verschiedene autos, auch kurzfristig! zum thema klte war ich letztes jahr am 1.3. das erste mal los, als sturm emma ber norddeutschland war. wir waren genau zu zweit in wulfen, es war echt gut, wenn auch kalt. schick mir also gerne eine private nachricht mit deinen kontaktdaten und dann wird sich was finden. sobald es wrmer wird, ist die clique am wulfener hals auch wieder komplett. wir hngen da immer so mit 5-10 leuten rum bers wochenende und pennen in den autos.
freu mich auf nachricht!
bjrn

----------


## Steve-O

Hallo Niels, hallo Max,  hallo Bjrn!
Danke fr eure Antworten,je mehr Leute umso cooler.
Bei Dir Niels ist es nur ein Problem das Du "NOCH" nicht mobil bist und da Ich beruflich sehr
eingebunden bin, geht es bei mir meistens nur spontan.

Hi Bjrn, hrt sich gut an.  Am 1.3. wollten Holger und Ich sptestens aufs Wasser,eher frher.
Gerade im Sommer ist ne grere Clique echt cool.Werd mich Da gerne anschlieen.
Also bis bald.
Gru Steve-O

----------


## bingoboy

Hallo zusammen,
Seit kurzem bin ich in HH-City zuhause und kann es kaum erwarten, (bei etwas milderen Temperaturen) die umliegenden Spots zu erkunden. In meinem Kombi sollte eine weitere Person inkl. Material auch noch Platz finden. 
Bin auch sehr dafr, Spritkosten zu sparen und sich austauschen zu knnen.
Ich bin zwar schon lange surfbegeistert, aber Knnenstufe doch eher Einsteiger. Seit ich den Wasserstart Ostern 2008 gelent habe war ich kaum wieder unterwegs.

Ich will auch auf jeden Fall mal wieder fr ein lngeres Wochenende zum Ringkobing-Fjord. Hat mir immer gut gefallen da: Fr Einsteiger gut geeignet, und cracks gehen einfach ein paar Meter in  westlicher Richtung ins Wasser …

Ich freu mich also auch ber eine Nachricht  :Smile: 
Gru Jochen

----------


## Malteoderso

hey zusammen, ich wre auch gern dabei. Sobald es wieder etwas wrmer ist... Bin mit nem T3 unterwegs und hab noch Stauraum. Freu mich ber Nachrichten!

Cheers, Malte...

----------


## Steve-O

Hallo Jochen und Malte,
aufgrund der nun doch ziemlich groen Resonanz, freue Ich mich das viele von euch auch den Wunsch
haben nicht alleine Surfen zu gehen.
Es geht ja auch darum sich auszutauschen und am Wochenende nach dem Surfen zusammen noch fun
zu haben.
Schickt mir doch eure Kontaktdaten und Wir sehen uns bestimmt das ein oder andere Mal auf und neben
dem Wasser.
Gru Steve-O

----------


## hamburger jung

ahoi steve!!!
sorry fr die spte antwort!
1.3. klingt erstmal sehr gut! ich schick dir eine pn und dann knnen wir weitersehen!
leute, stellt euch mal vor, ich bin letztes jahr im septamber papa geworden und war kurz davor, meine ganze ausrstung zu verkaufen.....puuuh, das ging gerade nochmal gut!... :Happy: 

ich habe megabock und freu mich auf die saison! mge das wasser auf unseren segel gefrieren!

bis bald!

bjrn

----------


## hamburger jung

Tja, liebe Kollegen!
Da haben wir ertrgliche Temperaturen und ein grandioses Wetter dieses Wochenende und jede Menge Fahrgemeinschaften!....und wer glnzt durch Abwesenheit? Der Wind, der alte Vagabund!

Macht Euch trotzdem ein schnes Wochenende!

----------


## bingoboy

Moin,
Ich berlege, ob ich vielleicht noch am Montag Urlaub nehme und fr ein verlngertes WE nach DK oder Fehmarn zu fahren -- je nach Wind.

Der Plan ist; Zelt und Stuff ins Auto und Donnerstag abend los und Sonntag oder Montag wieder zurck  :Smile: 
Noch jemand in der Gegend unterwegs?

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

Moin,
habe mich zwar bisher noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet, komme aber auch aus dem nrdlichen Hamburg. Ich habe nchstes WE zwar schon etwas anderes vor, finde solche Aktionen aber klasse. Gerade, wenn man lngere Fahrten plant, denke ich, dass man mit mehreren Leuten mehr Spa und mehr Geld hat. Und fr die Umwelt ist es sowieso besser...

Also, ich werde diesen Thread mal gespannt weiterlesen und mich bei Gelegenheit noch mal melden. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja etwas.

Soweit wnsche ich Euch viel Spa auf dem Wasser und auf dem Land!

Gru aus Barmbek
Martin

----------


## target.5.3

Moin Moin,

endlich hat es auch bei mir mit der Registrierung geklappt  :Happy: 
Wenn Wind ist bin ich an den Wochenenden auch dabei, manchmal auch spontan whrend der Woche (bei guten Wellen oder ab 20 Knoten aufwrts;-)

Habe meinen Bus die letzten 3 Tage mit Licht geparkt und jetzt springt er garnicht mehr an.... Aber wenn er wieder luft habe ich auch zumindest einen Platz auf dem Beifahrersitz und Platz fr Material... Vorallem bei Tagestrips bieten sich Fahrgemeinschaften doch gut an... 

Wenn Wind ist meld ich mich mal wieder....
Bis dann
Viele Gre auch aus Barmbek
Malte

----------


## mc_skate

Moin,

Donnerstag sieht die Vorhersage gut aus?
Ist noch jemand auf Fehmarn, in Kiel oder Meldorf?
Wei noch nicht genau wo es hingehen soll, htte aber noch einen Platz frei im Bus?

Was meint ihr, wo sind die Wellen besser? Heidkate oder Fehmarn Westkste?

Malte

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

Hey Malte,
dachte mir auch schon, dass Donnerstag mal wieder gut aussieht. Hab blo leider keine Zeit :-( Ich wrde brigens Heiligenhafen Heidkate vorziehen. Allein wegen der Anfahrtszeit.

Wieauchimmer, wenn die Vorhersage so bleibt, werde ich wohl das wohl am Samstag nachholen knnen.

Wnsche Dir viel Spa!

Maddin

----------


## mc_skate

Danke fr den Tipp mit Heiligenhafen, bin ich schon so oft auf dem Weg nach Fehmarn vorbeigefahren, aber noch nie dagewesen.
Ist ein super Spot. Werde ich wohl noch fters hinfahren!

CU Malte

----------


## wavetrip

moin  steve und der rest  :Happy:  

ich bin aus  hh-bramfeld  wohne erst paar monate in hh  und war erst letzten sams in heidkate(Kiel) war nur etwas zu wenig wind ^^   
ich habe auto und  fahre gern ma spontan wech, sei es kiel   fehmarn oder oder oder wulfener hals  sehr gern  :Happy:  weil auf fehmarn  kann je nach windrichtung  ma eben an anderen spot. 
habe nen dummen renault  mit dachtrger ^^   leider keinen Bus.........................
aber da passen ausrstung von 2 leuten drauf  :Happy:   also     nils   holger   oder wer auch immer  dann lass uns ma losdsen  ...........................^^
Also  steve  etc  dann schreibt mich an, wenn ihr noch anhang braucht  

cuuuu

----------


## wavetrip

naaaajaaaaaa    wenn ich ma aufs datum schau, waren die gesprche aus 2009 ^^

----------


## mr.hoe777

hey wavetrip,
meinst du der wind morgen ist gut fr ne spritztour nach fehmarn? =) also ich htte echt mal wieder lust aufs wasser zu kommen. ist zwar bisschen kurzfristig, aber du scheints ja ein freund der spontanitt zu sein. wenn du lust hast, kannst du dich ja mal melden...
bis denn

----------


## wavetrip

hey  hoooeeeeyyy  :Happy: 
der tag da auf fehmarn war goooil...also mssen schnellstens wieder los   :Happy:

----------


## mr.hoe777

das kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben!

----------

